# *full face tutorial [link]



## sassy*girl (Jul 15, 2005)

hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i was stuck at home today cuz i wasn't feeling too well, so i thought i'd make a tutorial to share with you guys. let me know if you have any questions or comments/suggestions, etc! thanks for looking!

by the way, i chose to link to it instead because it was too picture-heavy. i didn't want you guys to have to scroll down foreverandeverandever 

you can check out the tutorial here

enjoy!


----------



## angelwings (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow that is brilliant! I love it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You did a excellent job. The make-up looks gorgeous.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 15, 2005)

OMG!!!! i'm SOOOO glad u r back sassy girl!  i missed your gorgeous FOTD posts!! FABULOUS AND FLAWLESS AS USUAL!!!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jul 15, 2005)

youre so cute. that must have taken forever to get all together. great job :]


----------



## MakeupMeg (Jul 16, 2005)

Great job! I like all the technique details you included.


----------



## 325i (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey girlie, you are so beautiful. I really like how you set all that up, great job. I have the Sephora bronzer brush (can you believe it's like the same thing as NARS and so cheaper?) and that shade of Clinique Quickliner. You are so sweet and you look so great with that natural look.


----------



## Bianca (Jul 16, 2005)

You did a great job! Thanks a lot!


----------



## exodus (Jul 16, 2005)

*bookmarking the link* Thank you sooo much! And goodness, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Bardot (Jul 16, 2005)

I love tutorials--you did a fantastic job!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 16, 2005)

gorgeous! i love it!!


----------



## souraznhunnie (Jul 16, 2005)

hey girl...the pictures don't show up!!


----------



## angelwings (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *souraznhunnie* 
_hey girl...the pictures don't show up!!_

 
Click on "here" and it will up a new window


----------



## valley (Jul 16, 2005)

You seriously did an amazing job.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 17, 2005)

You look so sweet with and without make up


----------



## jadeangelx (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks! Blah, hopefully I'll learn how to crease better now!


----------



## JessieC (Jul 18, 2005)

WOW! amazing tutorial. So well done, I wish I had your patience!
I cant wait for the next one...


----------



## ethereal (Jul 18, 2005)

fantastic! great job, you look so pretty


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad this is helpful


----------



## CWHF (Jul 18, 2005)

Amazing job and extremely helpful!  You're gorgeous btw.


----------



## Onederland (Jul 19, 2005)

i love the website layout, and you are truely gorgeous.


----------



## souraznhunnie (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *souraznhunnie* 
hey girl...the pictures don't show up!!

 
Click on "here" and it will up a new window 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

haha yea i knew there was a link to get to her pictures but the pictures still aren't showing up....hmmm maybe it's just my computer or something??? it just has X's over the pictures...


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 20, 2005)

beautifuL!


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 20, 2005)

i love it! you did a great job! i like the fishpucker part! haha way fun thats for sure!


----------



## frank (Jul 21, 2005)

it looks wonderful... thank u ,
u are a beauty hehe


----------



## shygirl (Jul 21, 2005)

Great job and very helpful tips!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 22, 2005)

wow that was great...very classy, i loved how u made the nudes look so beautiful


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2005)

i love how simple this is =] its so beautiful =] thank you for sharing!


----------



## superzosh (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks!! This is most helpful!!! You look gorgerous in every pic too! Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 27, 2005)

So instructive... thanks so much for the time and effort!  Very Nice.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 29, 2005)

you're all very welcome. glad that it's actually informative for others as well!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 3, 2005)

Good job.


----------



## FredrickTheGirl (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm in love with this look

I do it really often now..


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 6, 2005)

I love it! Your looks are so gorgeous & that was extrememly helpful! Thanks for posting it & keep the tutorials coming!


----------



## ladycandy (Aug 22, 2005)

thanks for the tutorial!
you have to keep making more *hint hint*!!!


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 22, 2005)

this is an awsome tutorial! You did a really great job!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks so much- you are absolutely gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## toxicstardust (Aug 24, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joke (Sep 7, 2005)

It's fabulous!
You look stunning!


----------



## lover* (Sep 10, 2005)

Omg, that's awesome.  You look so pretty, and the make-up is beautiful!


----------



## Grace (Sep 10, 2005)

that's a really good tutorial, i would love to see more with colors if you had fun making it


----------



## xiahe (Sep 11, 2005)

=( all I see are x's.


----------



## zoltang (Oct 11, 2005)

wow.
you're basically amazing.
hehe


----------



## xx_beauty (Oct 11, 2005)

wow! your really pretty.i love the look.very natural. i think im going to try it =)


----------



## xiahe (Oct 12, 2005)

i clicked the link and the pictures aren't showing up...all i see are red x's!


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 27, 2005)

^_^ thanks!


----------



## lilpetzhii (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks a lot... you're awesome!!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 10, 2005)

That was very nice.  It was so detailed and so inviting.  I enjoyed going through it.  So professional.  I just have a quick question.  Did yo uhave a problem with your Sephora Bronzer Brush spreading when you washed it?  I just washed mine for the first time and now it's doesn't have it's wonderful compact shape anymore.


----------



## mango88 (Nov 11, 2005)

wow thank you so much for such a detailed tutorial! you look great and its really helpful as I have oriental eyes and now I know how to apply eye makeup.  By the way, do you do your own eye brows? they look amazing ;D


----------



## tehmimo (Nov 27, 2005)

zomg! that's such a classy pretty look!

D: I can't draw eyeliner that well like you did! And with a pencil liner... it looks so even and and filled in!


----------



## littlemissmagic (Nov 27, 2005)

wow, i love how you organized it! the pics are awesome, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thank you!


----------



## Brelki (Nov 28, 2005)

what a wonderful tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks!!


----------



## oopsa_daisies (Nov 29, 2005)

ur really gorgeous!  will definitely give this look a try!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 7, 2005)

Brilliant Just Brilliant! What A Great Tutorial I Loved It!


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

Great job!!


----------



## umademesmyle (Jan 7, 2006)

i LOVE your tutorial.. you totally make asian eyes work..


----------



## __nini (Mar 1, 2006)

the link doesnt work. :'( I feel so left out! help Rina!!!


----------



## dragueur (Mar 5, 2006)

the link is not working anymore..


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## sassy*girl (Apr 27, 2006)

oops! sorry everyone. i've been MIA from Specktra so I forgot that the tutorial was linked here, and I was moving stuff around in my domain. Hopefully you guys still find it useful. Haha. I fixed the link


----------



## m00nl1ght (Apr 28, 2006)

pretty ^^


----------



## Katial8r (Apr 28, 2006)

This is a very informative, beautifully layed out tutorial! I will be coming back to this one often! Im just starting to wear make-up again after many years. You explain your techniques very well, so this was a much needed tutorial for me. Thank you and I hope to see many more tutorials from you!


----------



## samila18 (Apr 28, 2006)

wow, what an amazing tutorial!! you look gorgeous! and neutral e/s is by far my favorite! thank you for this!


----------



## raine2x (May 3, 2006)

oooh i love this tutorial, nice & simple ;P


----------



## kristiawati (May 4, 2006)

Wow, really great tutorial. You are so pretty


----------



## scarletashes (May 4, 2006)

Awww, I love it! Thanks so much. I'll definitely have to try that out.


----------



## thisiscarene (May 5, 2006)

great tutorial and you look great!
what shade is the MAC Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder?


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## thatonegirl (May 25, 2006)

It still isnt working for me...I cant see any of the pictures!


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

I've always wanted to try this look!! 
this is great! i love this look, very simple, clean and fresh looking! works well for daily use... mine is similar but with less attention to the eyes, i'll surely follow your way ^_^ but I'll have to get me some more makeup (always finding an excuse to go makeup-shopping, hehe) 

thaaaank you ^_^


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 9, 2006)

Very helpful, I love that the tutorial had its own seperate site, that was neat


----------



## xkirsty (Jun 20, 2006)

Great job on the look!

What are all the shadows you have in the palette you used?


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 21, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## ruhin (Jul 1, 2006)

Great tutorial! I love that natural look...must try it some time.


----------



## clarimartin (Aug 8, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## battipatti (Aug 8, 2006)

You're sssooo adorable! and so patient to do that tutorial, thank you!


----------



## unpickedbooger (Aug 8, 2006)

Aw you are toooooo cute.


----------



## Triskele (Mar 27, 2007)

I know this was posted a while ago, but seriously gorgeous! What other colors are in your neutral palette?


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 27, 2007)

That was great.Came out beautiful.I've still got to do my first tutorial. =)


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 27, 2007)

This tutorial is phenomenal!  Thank you so much for taking the time to do this.


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 27, 2007)

awww u look so pretty. i have to try that out


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 29, 2007)

i LOVE tutorials... and i REALLY LOVE this one!!  great work girl!!


----------



## breathless (Mar 30, 2007)

such a great tut!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 18, 2007)

This is one of the best 'everyday face' tutorials I've seen!!  Love it, and THANK YOU Rina!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 18, 2007)

i love tutorials! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great job! and a whole website..  the hotness.. fab!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 18, 2007)

You look gorgeous!! Thanks for the tut!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

u really did a good job!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 18, 2007)

You look so pretty.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 22, 2007)

Rina, where are you?? Make more tuts like this-- it was great because it showed products, brushes, and a very good step by step.  Just wanted to pass on my thanks again.


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

it looks great! thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 23, 2007)

love the tutorial! great job!


----------



## miko (Apr 24, 2007)

that's awesome! and you're so pretty!


----------



## Empress (Jun 18, 2007)

Exceptionally pretty!!
Thanks for posting the tutorial with pictures of the pans of palette so i can get an idea of what to collect! Had no idea that "natrual" had so many colours!!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 30, 2007)

You are so so pretty!! I loved the tut, it was really comprehensive, and such a great finished look, thanks for sharing!!! xx


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 30, 2007)

awesome job


----------

